

Banking startup Simple’s app for iOS gets photo check deposits - mmariani
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/28/banking-startup-simples-app-for-ios-gets-photo-check-deposits/?fromcat=all

======
jacobwg
Link to the announcement: [https://www.simple.com/blog/Simple/announcing-
photo-check-de...](https://www.simple.com/blog/Simple/announcing-photo-check-
deposit/)

